# Car Horn / Technical Service Bulletin



## muideka (Jan 27, 2005)

Recently my car horn has been going off while I'am driving for no reason. It is pretty embarassing. I searched online and found that their was actally a Technical Service Bulletin about this problem. I have a 97 Nissan Sentra.

"TSB, number NTB99-050A issued 10/1/99, 

If the horn on a 1995 -1998 200SX or a 1995 - 1999 Sentra models activates randomly: 1) when the doors are slammed or 2) when making turns while driving, the cause may be the horn springs losing their position between the horn plates. This can cause the spring end to slip between the spring insulator and the insulator retaining clip. Once this occurs any sudden movement may cause the horn circuit to close, activating the horn.

Since this repair involves removing the air bag module and steering wheel, I would suggest letting the dealer repair it."

This is a quote got from a website. 

Basically my question is this does the Nissan Dealer fix this for free scince this was issued by Nissan? Or does this mean I still have to pay for it?

Big thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

muideka said:


> Recently my car horn has been going off while I'am driving for no reason. It is pretty embarassing. I searched online and found that their was actally a Technical Service Bulletin about this problem. I have a 97 Nissan Sentra.
> 
> "TSB, number NTB99-050A issued 10/1/99,
> 
> ...


Call the dealer with the bulletin number and explain what you've stated here. They should be able to tell you. I would have to guess it's a paid deal though, unless there was some sort of cut off date that you had to come in by. Just call and ask.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

my 98 200sx did that right after I bought it (new).. Damn'd annoying...pull up to a light and the horn goes off on it's own..lol.. you should have seen the evil looks I got..

anyways... I took it to Nissan and they fixed it,, never had the problem again. SO if that was 98, they've known it was a problem for a while..and it should be considered a safety issue and be fixed for free.


----------



## muideka (Jan 27, 2005)

hey guys thanks for the posts, i will give them a call and hopfully they will help me out.

myoung- i totoally got the evil looks you got too. i was going to walmart and for no reason at a stop light with tons of cars my horn goes off....i was like ohhhh shit. the whole way up the street its going off and i feel like a lunatic. :fluffpol: 

big thanks guys........ what a strange problem haha


----------

